

Apple's "pinch and zoom" patent rejected - neya
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/20/another-apple-patent-gets-smacked-down-and-its-thermonuclear-war-becomes-even-more-of-a-farce

======
ColinWright
Hmm.

There was a discussion over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4945181>

The discussion is still there, but the submission is dead. No idea why. The
initial comment is excellent:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4945449>

The story has also been broken from other sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4946026> (groklaw.net)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4945174> (slate.com)

